# Okay, so when exactly does a puppy "calm" down?



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)

My pup is turning 10 months next week and this past couple of weeks it's like he has even MORE energy than he has had before. We just had him neutered last Friday and it didn't seem to phase him. I mean even the day we got back he was very anxious since he didn't get any exercise that day (went straight to the vet in the am).

Here's our typical routine:

AM: 35 minute walk
Noon: 20 minutes or so of fetch and sometimes wrestling with the neighbours dog
PM: 20 minutes or so of fetch and sometimes wrestling with the neighbours dog
Evening: 1 hour walk

I work from home and typically he sleeps in between our sessions. Well for the most part. But recently he's barely sleeping but instead coming up to my office and just lying there anxiously staring at me! 

I haven't been spending as much time working as I should but I am hoping that this will pass as he gets older so that I can put my focus back on the job.

Somebody please tell me that he will calm down soon. Even if you must lie to me! :help: I can't keep up!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i wont lie.... all that wacky puppy energy... sticks around until they're about 2.... least with all my dogs thats how its been.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

LOL...Yup...I agree...its around 2 yrs old that they start to calm down a bit. I know I'm waiting for that to happen with mine too. LOL


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah Shelby is a freak of nature. She's a year old and VERY calm and relaxed. Though she does have bursts of energy. Shasta on the other hand is 6 months old and just crazy ball of energetic fur. I really dont expect her to chill out until she's at the very least 18 months old. Her dad was certainly an energtic bouncing fool but he was also a year old. yup... 2 years is usually a dramatic change point. Luckily, they calm down "slightly" as they get closer to 2!


----------



## JonnyRico (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah... Kali 16 mos. and she is just as hyper and wacky as day 1. Lucky for her, I'm just as hyper and wacky, so there's an even balance :wild:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

JonnyRico said:


> Yeah... Kali 16 mos. and she is just as hyper and wacky as day 1. Lucky for her, I'm just as hyper and wacky, so there's an even balance :wild:


 
thats the best way to go!!!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I know...my first GSD was an old soul in a puppy body so she was very calm. My current GSD is the total opposite! LOL She's 18 months old now and she has calmed down some, but she is still a bundle of energy! LOL


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Pattycakes said:


> I know...my first GSD was an old soul in a puppy body so she was very calm. My current GSD is the total opposite! LOL She's 18 months old now and she has calmed down some, but she is still a bundle of energy! LOL


 
i think Shelby's past is why she's so calm and generally lazy. She does have those bursts of energy that make me want to strangle her but she's just pretty chill. Haha very "zen".


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh, I was going to say 3 years. 

I have a 10 month old right now and I call him my wild man.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I love my lazy girl! She's almost 10 months old, we go on our daily morning walk minimum 1/2 hour, she runs around in the yard then we do a little something at night after work but not much and for the most part she'll lay down and just hang out after dinner. Unless of course the cat gets her going.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm still waiting for my 4 year old to calm down.  but she was always 24/7 nonstop. :help: Your dog's drives have a lot to do with it too though.


----------



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

With 2 young kids and a GSD puppy I've my hands full too. Cant wait for the 2 yr mark for him to calm down a little (if we are lucky)


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Lilah just turned 2 in aug, shes still wacky,


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

Skylar has been surprisingly calm (i'm assuming she's calm, haha) compared to all of the stories i've heard on here  She gets one 45 minute walk in the morning, and a thirty mintue walk in the afternoon & evening. Then we play tugs, and she runs with the boarders. She's 6 months old and much calmer than my brothers 3 year old rotti/lab.


----------



## L_Dan (Mar 8, 2006)

Obviously it varies (to say the least).
Mine is 5 YEARS old and still goes bonkers when I pull out the tennis ball.
I will say he has matured and training plus exercise is the answer for us.
Good luck.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Wait, puppies calm down?


----------



## Lola10 (May 5, 2010)

Lola's weird: sometimes she is just lazy (I pull out the leash/lead, and she lies down and puts her head down not wanting to go out for a walk/play-time), and other days, like yesterday, she is wired ALL day (after 3-4 hours outside with an almost constant ring of play and training, and a 45 fast paced walk in the morning and then a couple more hours of that in late evening after school (in between I was getting her to calm down inside, but like a previous poster said, she just stared at me waiting for me to move)) Gotta love them :wub:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark is 19 months and it seems he has more energy (drive) than ever before!

Went from a calm, even tempered pup to a crazy dog! I love it!


----------



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)

So it sounds like I just need to endure another 14 months of tending to his energetic needs.

He's actually pretty well behaved and we constantly get compliments of how calm he is - he walks well and he'll go into the crate when I instruct him to and will just lie there and not bark even if people come into the house. 

I just wish he would sleep more! Long walks even with a heavy backpack seem to have no effect on him.

Glad to know that most of us are in the same boat and that he isn't the exception!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> So it sounds like I just need to endure another 14 months of tending to his energetic needs.
> 
> He's actually pretty well behaved and we constantly get compliments of how calm he is - he walks well and he'll go into the crate when I instruct him to and will just lie there and not bark even if people come into the house.
> 
> ...


 
nope! pretty normal.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Victor will be 2 in Feb. and I was so hopeful he would calm down after his neuter but now that he is fully recovered he has regressed back to his puppyhood I think. He did not get to have a puppyhood so he is getting to have one now with Jamie. Victor was crated/kenneled only going out to do his business so he did not get to enjoy his puppyhood until he got with us. Now it is like I have two puppies so I guess he may never calm/slow down. I am hopeful though.


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

Not before 2 yo. And someone needs to tell my Molly that... She turned 2 in September and it doesn't look like she's got the memo. Nope. Not even close. I think she'll hold on to her puppyhood 'till about 3 yo (One of our past GSD only turned that corner at about 3yo). Good luck.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Hogan is around 17 months. He is more energetic now than he was as a pup!


----------

